

Programming Language Stories - sudeepjuvekar
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/02/programming-language-stories.html

======
gopher
I believe that the programming language does not matter, it is the paradigm
that you follow. However, using exotic languages makes you read exotic code
that might hold fresh ideas that drown in the crowd otherwise.

